# DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?



## crosser125 (17. Juli 2009)

*DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Hallo,
Wir wollten uns jetzt ne DSLR Kaufen (Canon EOS 1000D Kit) und da wollte ich mal Fragen was da an Zubehör für den Anfang sinnvoll ist? UV-Filter, Gegenlichtblende, usw. Was brauche ich wirklich?
Tasche, Speicherkarte und Gurt is klar, aber sonst?

Vielen Dank schonmal
crosser125


----------



## Fransen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Geli für das 18-55 ->Pflicht.
UV-Filter ->unwichtig.

Evtl. einen Batteriegriff, bei der 1000D sehr sinnvoll für große Hände.
Ansonsten ist für den Einstieg, meiner Meinung nach, nicht viel mehr notwendig. (->ausser die von dir genannten Dinge.)

Später mal das ein oder andere Objektiv, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst...=D


----------



## pturn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Hallo, wichtig ist noch finde ich ein gutes Stativ für Aufnahmen mit diffusen Licht ohne Blitz und ein zusätzlicher Akku. 
Bei der Digitalfotografie werden kaum noch Filter eingesetzt, da diese Effekte durch nachträgliche Bildbearbeitung am Rechner hinzugefügt werden können.


----------



## MESeidel (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Ja Filter brauchts kaum
Maximal Polarisationsfilter.
Aber dazu sollte man erstmal etwas foto Erfahrung sammeln, damit man merkt wann man den überhaupt braucht...

Ein Klarglas-Filter für jedes Objektiv kann man sich aber leisten.
Ist einfacher beim Reinigen und wenn man Kratzer rein macht, ist nciht gleich das ganze Objektiv im Eimer.

Ich empfehle jedem einen guten Aufsteckblitz.
Bei Innenaufnahmen ist der Unterschied zum Kamerablitz wie Tag und Nacht.


----------



## crosser125 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Danke Leute! 
Ein Stativ wäre natürlich ne Anschaffung wert. Ein Zweiter Akku macht auch Sinn.
@Fransen: Warum ist ein Geli Pflicht? Kannst du mir das erklären?


----------



## Fransen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



crosser125 schrieb:


> @Fransen: Warum ist ein Geli Pflicht? Kannst du mir das erklären?



Hier mal etwas zum lesen.


----------



## crosser125 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Aller klar vielen Dank. Ich habs zwar erst nach dem zweiten Mal lesen richtig kapiert, aber egal. Kann leider die Bilder nicht anschauen, da ich da nicht angemeldet bin.
Kann man die Geli eigentlich immer drauflassen, oder ist das bei manchen Sachen eher nicht geeignetß


----------



## Fransen (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



crosser125 schrieb:


> Kann man die Geli eigentlich immer drauflassen, oder ist das bei manchen Sachen eher nicht geeignetß



Nein, den kannst du immer drauflassen.


----------



## crosser125 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Alles klar vielen Dank!


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (26. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

und? was is es nun geworden?
falls es noch nix geworden is dann würde ich meinen senf au noch dazu geben^^

ich würde mir nur nen body möglichst billig holen und dann nen tamron 17-50.

hat bestes preis/leistungsverhältnis und is welten besser als das kitobjektiv


----------



## stephantime (26. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> und? was is es nun geworden?



Würde mich auch interessieren.
Habe vor mir das gleiche Kit zu holen.
Kannst du schon berichten wie sich das Gerät so schlägt?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



stephantime schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren.
> Habe vor mir das gleiche Kit zu holen.
> Kannst du schon berichten wie sich das Gerät so schlägt?
> 
> Gruß Stephan



das tamron 17-50+dslr oda das eos 1000d kit?

das kann auch ich dir sagen^^
die 1000d ist leider recht plastelastig, wirkt nicht so hochwertig was aber die funktion keineswegs beeinträchtigt, manche mögen es sogar, dass sie so leicht ist.
zum kit kann ich nur sagen ,dass man sich mit der kitoptik den spaß verderben kann, sie ist nicht lichtstark und hat auch nicht die beste abbildungsleistung. (is teils [besonders bei schlechtem licht] nicht so scharf wie es sein könnte)
eigentlich ist optik sowieso wichtiger als der body. deswegen ist es besser sich als einsteiger gute optik zu holen und sich schon nen bissl festzulegen (wegen aps-c und kleinbildformat etc) weil man darauf ja seine optik abstimmen muss. (ich meine als hobbyfotograph brauch man keine cam mit fx sensor) deswegen würde ich mir entweder als starterkit ne canon eos 1000d (wenn du mehr geld hast 450d) mit einem tamron 17-50 (hat für 340€ echt eine beeindruckende leistung) oder wenn man es billiger will das canon 50mm 1.8 (90€) holen, dass sind erstmal optiken, die für das Geld ne menge taugen! wenn man dann mehr will kann man ja auch weitersparen und sich noch was holen. das tolle bei optik ist, dass sie eigentlich einen geringen wertverfall hat, man kanns also fast ohne verluste in neue optik investieren! canon eos 1000d mit 50mm fb gibs schon ca ab 410€


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Das 17-50/2.8 ist eine wunderbare Optik - ich nutze sie seit einigen Tagen auch selber.

Allerdings ist die Bildqualität des bildstabilisierten Kit-Objektives nun auch nicht soo schlecht, im Gegenteil, mit dem IS-Kit lassen sich wirklich gute Fotos machen, für den Einstieg mehr als ausreichend.

Das 50/1.8 ist eine super Portrait-Linse zu einem klasse Preis, ich denke, dass das Teil früher oder später auch bei landen wird.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Das 17-50/2.8 ist eine wunderbare Optik - ich nutze sie seit einigen Tagen auch selber.
> 
> Allerdings ist die Bildqualität des bildstabilisierten Kit-Objektives nun auch nicht soo schlecht, im Gegenteil, mit dem IS-Kit lassen sich wirklich gute Fotos machen, für den Einstieg mehr als ausreichend.
> 
> Das 50/1.8 ist eine super Portrait-Linse zu einem klasse Preis, ich denke, dass das Teil früher oder später auch bei landen wird.



bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ich glaube nur das kitopbjektiv der eos 500d is das 18-55 IS, das der eos 1000d ist das "alte" 18-55


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber ich glaube nur das kitopbjektiv der eos 500d is das 18-55 IS, das der eos 1000d ist das "alte" 18-55



Afaik gibt es von der 1000D zwei Kit-Versionen, einmal das "alte" non IS-Kit und das IS-Kit.

Beide sind aktuell auf dem Markt vertreten, allerdings hört man immer öfter (ob es stimmt > keine Ahnung), dass das IS-Kit solangsam wieder vom Markt genommen werden soll.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Afaik gibt es von der 1000D zwei Kit-Versionen, einmal das "alte" non IS-Kit und das IS-Kit.
> 
> Beide sind aktuell auf dem Markt vertreten, allerdings hört man immer öfter (ob es stimmt > keine Ahnung), dass das IS-Kit solangsam wieder vom Markt genommen werden soll.



was mich persönlich besonders daran stöhrt ist, dass die kitobjektive ungemein hohe fertigungstoleranzen haben, man kann glück und richtig dolle pech haben... (ist bei tamron zwar auch so, aber da hatte ich glück^^)


€dit: http://www.plus.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP...?ProductSKU=45761500&RefID=PSM_801_0840_40_02
alles klar, gibs doch im kit, sogar mit is für sogar wenig geld^^
problem is mMn nur, dass man die kitoptik bei z.B ebay für nicht mehr als 100€ loswird und man sich da eigentlich dann gleich was besseres kaufen könnte... aber hast recht, für 390€ is das eigentlich netmehr zu toppen, da kann man schon zuschlagen und wenns ein gefällt dann baut man es später eben weiter aus!


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> was mich persönlich besonders daran stöhrt ist, dass die kitobjektive ungemein hohe fertigungstoleranzen haben, man kann glück und richtig dolle pech haben... (ist bei tamron zwar auch so, aber da hatte ich glück^^)



Ich auch, mein 17-50 war/ist glücklicherweise Knackscharf hier eingetroffen.
Auch mein Kit-Objektiv hatte eine verhältnissmäßig  gute Abbildungsleistung - viele andere hatten nicht so viel Glück.


----------



## MESeidel (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> eigentlich ist optik sowieso wichtiger als der body.



Absolut Richtig
Die Frage ist (meiner Meinung nach), will man jetzt für x Kohle ein Setup kaufen, dann kann man beim Body sparen und mehr in's Glass zu investieren.
Ist man aber bereit immer mal wieder was zu investieren, sollte es schon ein guter Body sein und die guten Objektive kommen dann später...



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> deswegen ist es besser sich als einsteiger gute optik zu holen und sich schon nen bissl festzulegen (wegen aps-c und kleinbildformat etc) weil man darauf ja seine optik abstimmen muss. (ich meine als hobbyfotograph brauch man keine cam mit fx sensor)



Kleinbildformat ist Preislich ja definitiv nicht als Einstieg geeignet.
Das beginnt bei rund 2000€ body-only.
Es kommt zwar bald Sony eine abgespeckt 900 dazu, aber billig wird's trotzdem nicht.
Dann braucht man noch locker 500-1000€ für zwei gebrauchte Zoom Objektive aus den 80ern.
Über aktuelle Optiken brauchen wir ja gar nicht reden ;o)



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> das tolle bei optik ist, dass sie eigentlich einen geringen wertverfall hat, man kanns also fast ohne verluste in neue optik investieren! canon eos 1000d mit 50mm fb gibs schon ca ab 410€



Ja das ist echt ein großer Vorteil^^

Wenn's preislich nicht deutlich höher liegt, würde ich auf jeden Fall zu stabilisierten Objektiven raten.
Kenn mich da aber nicht beim Canon Angebot aus...


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

joa, also das tamron 17-50 ist bei mir auch eines der besten objektive die ich da mal draufgemacht habe, in meiner signatur sind jetz nen paar bilder von mir, in den metadaten müsste man ja sehen können welche optik ich da verwendet habe (irgendwie so war des^^) wenn keine metadaten zur optik vorhanden sind dann ist es ein leica 60mm 2.8 macro,
es sind also bilder von:
canon 28-105
canon 70-300
tamron 17-50
leica 60mm

die bilder die teils unscharf wirken sind eigentlich nur von dem ersten und zweiten objektiven


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Absolut Richtig
> Die Frage ist (meiner Meinung nach), will man jetzt für x Kohle ein Setup kaufen, dann kann man beim Body sparen und mehr in's Glass zu investieren.
> Ist man aber bereit immer mal wieder was zu investieren, sollte es schon ein guter Body sein und die guten Objektive kommen dann später...



ich weiß nicht, eigentlich ist es egal wierum man es kauft, für nen richtig schickes objektiv kann man ja auch locker 4stellige beträge hinlegen, nen eos50d body kostet so um die 850€. und ne 50d macht schlechtere bilde mit schlechter optik als nen "schlechter" body mit guter optik (wobei gerade beim aps-c sich die qualität nicht ungemein verbessert im gegensatz zu den billigen bodys, geschwindigkeit nimmt halt zu...) ich weiß nicht wieviele leute es gibt die halt spontan in nen ganzes setup investieren, so viel geld hat ja kaum jmd^^





MESeidel schrieb:


> Kleinbildformat ist Preislich ja definitiv nicht als Einstieg geeignet.
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist die Alpha 900 mit rund 2000€ der günstigste Einstieg.
> Es kommt zwar bald (ebenfalls von Sony) eine etwas günstigere Kamera dazu, aber die 2000€ sind auch Body-only.
> Dann braucht man noch locker 500-1000€ für zwei gebrauchte Zoom Objektive aus den 80ern.
> ...



ich glaube die canon 5d mkI ging in den letzten tagen für 1400 übern tisch, ein echt sehr geiler body! mitn bissl glück bekommt man vllt noch irgendwo eine

€dit: ja, hast recht, als einsteiger kauft man sich sowas sowieso nicht, ich kenne aber halt 2-3 leute die sich sowas teures zugelegt haben und dann ists eingestaubt, tut mir leid um die cam^^


----------



## MESeidel (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> ich glaube die canon 5d mkI ging in den letzten tagen für 1400 übern tisch, ein echt sehr geiler body! mitn bissl glück bekommt man vllt noch irgendwo eine



Ah ok
Offiziell wird sie aber nicht mehr geführt.
Sind halt Lagerabverkäufe oder?

Hab nochmal geschaut.
Die D700 ist günstiger als die Alpha900 und die 5D mkII ist auch nicht mehr so teuer.
Das interessante daran ist, das die 3 völlig unterschiedliche Kameras sind, die in verschiedenen Einsatzbereichen stark sind...


----------



## Fransen (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Hab nochmal geschaut.
> Die D700 ist günstiger als die Alpha900 und die 5D mkII ist auch nicht mehr so teuer.
> Das interessante daran ist, das die 3 völlig unterschiedliche Kameras sind, die in verschiedenen Einsatzbereichen stark sind...



Die D700 mag' ich, die Haptik des Bodys ist einfach der absolute Wahnsinn - ich fasse übrigens gerne Nikon Cams an, die fühlen sich irgendwie alle so wertig an.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



Fransen schrieb:


> Die D700 mag' ich, die Haptik des Bodys ist einfach der absolute Wahnsinn - ich fasse übrigens gerne Nikon Cams an, die fühlen sich irgendwie alle so wertig an.



die d700 is zweifelsohne eine der besten cams die man so kaufen kann, 5dmkII ist sicher für studiofotographen sehr interessant, für den alltag aber nicht so gut wie ne d700.

das sind aber alles preisklassen die hier uninteressant sein dürften^^

€dit: die 5dmkI wird offiziell nichtmehr angeboten


----------



## stephantime (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> das tamron 17-50+dslr oda das eos 1000d kit?


Ich meinte das eos 1000d Kit.
Ich habe gerade mal bei einigen Shops geschaut ob man dieses neue Objektiv erkennt(IS).
Eigentlich steht es nirgendwo dabei welches man bekommt.

Kommt man als "Einsteiger" nicht auch mit dem normalen Objektiv aus?
Das da halt mit dabei ist?

Immo habe ich eine PS A720.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## DPr (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Du meinst das Kit Objektiv? Auskommen kann man damit auch (sofern das Objektiv nicht wegen Fertigungstoleranzen eine absolute Gurke ist).
Kommt halt drauf an, wie sehr dich der Virus Fotografieren erwischt hat 

Dem einen reicht das, was das Kitobjektiv liefert, ein anderer "braucht"/will nur das schnellste, am besten auflösende, etc. Objektiv an die Kamera schrauben.



Vor allem sollte man bei DSLR Technik immer daran denken: die Bilder sind nicht automatisch besser als bei Kompaktkameras (aber den Spruch wirst bestimmt schon kennen  )


----------



## der_yappi (27. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Ich war erst vor kurzem für 12 Tage in Irland - mit meinem Objektivpark.
3 Linsen + Body + Griff + Flash = 6kg

Dadurch bin ich mittlerweile am überlegen mir wieder ein Superzoom zu kaufen.

Wenn ich die Bilder von vor 3 Jahren (Sigma 18-200) mit den diesjährigen (Tokina 12-24, Sigma 18-50 EX 2.8, Sigma 50-150 EX 2.8) vergleiche, komme ich sogar zu dem Schluss: WW ja, aber nach oben tuts ein Superzoom auch wunder bar.

Bei meinen Konzertfotos möchte ich allerdings nicht auf meine lichtstarken Linsen und den Blitz verzichten.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (28. August 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



stephantime schrieb:


> Ich meinte das eos 1000d Kit.
> Ich habe gerade mal bei einigen Shops geschaut ob man dieses neue Objektiv erkennt(IS).
> Eigentlich steht es nirgendwo dabei welches man bekommt.
> 
> ...



ich bin der meinung, dass keine superzoom an eine dslr rankommt, schon allein das spielen mit der schärfe geht bei keinem superzoom so wie mit einer dslr
und auf der letzten seite habe ich einen link gepostet wo es die 1000d mit 18-55IS für 390€ gibt, wenn ansonsten kein "IS" hinter dem 18-55 steht dann hat dieses kit auch nicht diese version.


----------



## crosser125 (3. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Uih ... lange nicht hier gewesen, mein Thread ist zum neuen Leben erwacht 
Also wir haben uns nun das EOS 1000D-Kit geholt. Allerdings vor 4 Wochen schon und jetz gibts das Kit mit Teleobjektiv 70-300mm (glaube ich) für nur 30 € mehr. Mist!
Geli ist heute gekommen.
Bin schon fleisig am rumexperimentieren, aber ich muss michn noch ordendlich einlesen. Die vielen Einstellungen ...
Eigentlich wollte sich meine Frau ein Hobby aufbauen, mittlerweile fotografiere ich mehr als sie . Mach aber tierisch Spaß rumzuprobieren, auch wenns nicht immer was wird.

mfg crosser125


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

wie ist denn so das Objektiv aus dem Kit?
Hast du das mit IS oder ohne?
Ich überleg mir nämlich gerade ob ich mir nicht genau das Kit mit dem Tele 70-300mm hole, denn billiger gehts echt nicht, und wenn ich dann mal ganz anspruchsvoll werde kann man die Dinger ja immernoch verkaufen und sich was besseres holen.


----------



## crosser125 (3. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Ich als Anfänger kann natürlich nicht zu viel zum Objektiv sagen. Autofokus is ausreichend schnell und die Schärfe is auch recht gut wie ich finde. Nur leider nicht sehr lichtstark. Und ohne IS.
Hab mir vorgestern mal die Verpackung von dem neuen Kit angeschaut und da sind beide Objektive ohne IS.


----------



## Autokiller677 (4. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

hmm.. das mit dem Lichtstark hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen.

Kannst du vielleicht einfach mal ein paar unbearbeitete Bilder hochladen, dann kann man sich das vllt. besser vorstellen.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (4. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

die lichtstärke hat mit dem bild was dann zum schluss rauskommt nichtmehr soviel zu tun (was die belichtung angeht). wenn man ein objektiv kauft (kA zB canon 16-35 2.8 L) dann sagt die 2.8 aus, dass das objektiv eine lichtstärke von 2.8 hat, man sagt, dass ungefähr pro blendstufe (also dann 3.8) die belichtung verdoppelt werden muss um eine gleiche ausleuchtung zu bekommen. dh heißt von der ausleuchtung is es das selbe wenn du ein bild mit F 5.0 und 1/1000 oda F4 und 1/500 hast (nur optisch verändert sich die sache) die meisten objektive die man so kaufen kann (gerade bei "billigen"objektiven) muss man ein wenig abblenden, weil sie mit offener blende nicht so scharf sind wie mit geschlossener.
wenn ich also eine 2.8er linse auf 3.5 aufblende hab ich eine sehr hohe qualität.
Das Kitobjektiv (welches ja bei 3.5 losgeht) muss also folgedessen sicher auf 4.5-5 abgeblendet werden um ein ähnliches ergebniss zu erzielen, allerdings muss ich so viel länger belichten und die tiefenunschärfe nimmt ab was in manchen fällen halt recht unpraktisch is.

ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen^^


€dit: auf dieser seite kann man sehen, wie scharf einzelne objektive sind (leider sind auch die tester nicht vor montagsprodukten geschützt...)
http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php


----------



## MESeidel (5. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Ich möchte mal noch anmerken:

Der von *proluckerdeluxe* erklärte Zusammenhang von Blende und Belichtungszeit ist in der Praxis recht wichtig.
Ein Standard Objektiv mit 50mm und Blendenzahl von 1.4 oder 1.8 eignet sich wesentlich besser für Aufnahmen bei Nacht (oder generell wenig Licht).
Ein günstiger Prime-Zoom hat bei 50mm dann vielleicht eine maximale Blende (niedrige Blendenzahl) von 5.6 .
Dann braucht man also eine deutlich höhere Belichtungszeit, was man nur noch mit Stativ erreicht.
Das Gleiche gilt für Tele Objektive.
Eine Aufnahme bei 135mm wird handgehalten mit 2.8er Blende wahrscheinlicher gelingen als mit Blendenzahl 4.5.
Bildstabilisierung im Objektiv oder der Kamera kann in der Regel etwa das bringen, was auch eine um 1 Stufe geringere Blende erreicht.

Außerdem ein wichtiges Thema ist die Schärfentiefe.
Das ist ein Zusammenspiel zwischen Blende, Motivabstand und Brennweite.
Aber die Blende kann oft am leichtesten ändern^^
Mit niedriger Blendenzahl schränkt man den Schärfen-Bereich ein und lenkt den Fokus (des Bildes nicht der Kamera) auf einzelne Objekte.
Am besten zeigt das evtl. ein Bild (aus einem alten Sony Objektivbuch):


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (7. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



Fransen schrieb:


> UV-Filter ->unwichtig.



Würde ich nicht sagen. Gerade bei Aufnahmen mit einem Stück Himmel (was sich ja im Freien kaum vermeiden lässt) wirkt dieser zu grau ohne UV-Filter. 

Natürlich meckere ich auf hohem Niveau, aber wenn man schon eine GeLi-Blende empfiehlt, gehört ein UV-Filter unbedingt dazu.


Edit

Habe mal nach längerem Suchen ein Vergleichsbild einer Kundenrezension als Anhang gepostet, welches den Unterschied deutlich macht, wenn keine UV-Strahlen das Bild stören. 
Als praktischen Nebeneffekt hat man außerdem gleich einen Objektiv-Schutz.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (8. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

uv filter sind eigentlich nutzlos, die cams haben integriert schon nen uv filter, was man überlegen könnte wäre nen polfilter...


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (8. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> uv filter sind eigentlich nutzlos, die cams haben integriert schon nen uv filter, was man überlegen könnte wäre nen polfilter...



seit wann das denn? 



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> was man überlegen könnte wäre nen polfilter...



Durch den wird die Natürlichkeit des Bildes zerstört. Einzig für Analysten ist dieser geeignet.


----------



## MESeidel (8. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Durch den wird die Natürlichkeit des Bildes zerstört. Einzig für Analysten ist dieser geeignet.



Das wird es durch jeden Filter.

Wenn ein Himmel oder eine Wasserfläche fade wirkt würde man sie aber so wie so im RAW Converter nach bearbeiten.
Warum also nicht gleich einen Filter verwenden?
Spiegelnde Flächen wirken mit jede Menge Licht darin auch nicht schön.
Da kann die Nachbearbeitung aber schon mal Zeit intensiv werden.
Schnell den richtigen Polarizer drauf geschraubt und gut.
Es kann doch nicht Ziel sein hässliche Bilder zu machen, nur um die "Natürlichkeit" zu wahren...


und btw.: eine GeLi-Blende ist viel wichtiger als jeder Filter.
Viele Objektive sind auf Bildschärfe und Lichtstärke optimiert.
Große Frontgläser bieten mehr Angriffsfläche für Streu-Stahlen.
Und umso mehr Glas Elemente ein Objektiv hat um so schwerer sind Flare/Ghosting zu handeln.
Die Schwäche wird dann mit teilweise gigantischen GeLi-Blenden 
behoben.
Nur günstige Kit-Objektive sind teilweise unempfindlich, was das angeht.
Man könnte sagen sie sind Idioten sicherer gestaltet^^
(siehe KoMi 18-70mm)


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (8. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Das wird es durch jeden Filter.



Nein ganz im Gegenteil. Gerade der UV-Filter beseitigt Veränderungen des Bildes durch für uns sonst nicht, jedoch für den Kamera-Sensor wahrnehmbare UV-Strahlen. 

Da ich nun einer bin, der möglichst neutrales Ausgangsmaterial haben möchte, um es uneingeschränkt in alle Richtungen bearbeiten zu können, ist dieser Filter der einzige, den ich nutze.

Einen wirklichen Nutzen des Poli-Filters sehe ich nur, wenn, wie gesagt, Bilder zu analytischen Zwecken gebraucht werden, wie z.B. für die Untersuchung von Gebrauchsspuren bei Hardware, bei denen Refkletionen nur Details überdecken würden (siehe erstes -oben ohne, unten mit Filter- Bild).

  Aber sonst kommen Fotos mit verfälschten Farben raus (vgl. zweites -ohne Filter- und drittes -mit Filter- Bild).



MESeidel schrieb:


> Wenn ein Himmel oder eine Wasserfläche fade wirkt würde man sie aber so wie so im RAW Converter nach bearbeiten.
> Warum also nicht gleich einen Filter verwenden?



Das ist eigentlich schon eine Art Zustimmung. 

Ein UV-Filter bewirkt ja kräftige, helle Farben wie sie unser Auge wahrnimmt, während ein Poli-Filter sie eher verdunkelt. 



MESeidel schrieb:


> und btw.: eine GeLi-Blende ist viel wichtiger als jeder Filter.



Finde, die gehören immer zusammen, um ein möglichst natürliches Bild zu erzeugen und um gleichzeitig einen neutralen Objektiv-Schutz zu haben.


----------



## Lee (8. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*

Wie bereits gesagt, in jeder modernen DSLR ist ein UV Filter vor dem Sensor verbaut und macht daher den gebrauch eines extra UV Filters vor der Linse sinnlos.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (8. September 2009)

*AW: DSLR Einstieg, welches Zubehör?*



Lee schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt, in jeder modernen DSLR ist ein UV Filter vor dem Sensor verbaut und macht daher den gebrauch eines extra UV Filters vor der Linse sinnlos.



richtig, aus dem, einfachen grund -> uv licht macht den sensor kaputt...


----------

